# Tetanus vaccination- how often?



## K27 (11 February 2011)

This is prob silly q of the day -but I can't remember how often they have to be vaccinated for Tetanus- looking at my horses vet cards/passports it looks like the vets have given this every year in the past - this year a different vet has come out and vaccinated for flu only- which is fine by me and of course they know what they are doing but i'd just like to check- many thanks!


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 February 2011)

Hi

It depends what vaccine brand your vets are using. 

The primary course consists of two vaccines at 4-6week interval, then the first booster is one year later.  

Most manufacturers recommend revaccinating at two year intervals (hence alternating flu/flu and tet etc); although the Schering-Plough vaccine Equip T only needs three yearly boosters.

HTH
Imogen


----------



## K27 (11 February 2011)

ImogenBurrows said:



			Hi

It depends what vaccine brand your vets are using. 

The primary course consists of two vaccines at 4-6week interval, then the first booster is one year later.  

Most manufacturers recommend revaccinating at two year intervals (hence alternating flu/flu and tet etc); although the Schering-Plough vaccine Equip T only needs three yearly boosters.

HTH
Imogen
		
Click to expand...

Hi Imogen

Thanks very much for taking the time to answer my q!- In the past it's mainly all been Duvaxyn, and this time it was Merial *I think*

So next year I'll make sure they get the Tetanus then!

Thanks - thats good to know- I wasn't doubting my vet at all as you all know your stuff! I was just being curious!


----------



## Kenzo (11 February 2011)

It could be that your horse has already had his tet booster so could be leaving 2 year interval between his next.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 February 2011)

I have worked at a smaller clinic that only stocked flu and tet vaccs so all horses were given both every year 
It's not detrimental to have too much tet vacc!!


----------



## Mike007 (11 February 2011)

My understanding ,and I stand by to be proved wrong is that the Tet vac is effective for up to ten years but I wouldnt risk it. As Imogen says its not detrimental to have more frequent top ups.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (12 February 2011)

Mike, the tetanus vaccination for humans is now up to 10 years but not sure if this applies to horses too.


----------

